# nissan altima GXE, very bad smell



## studyhard (Aug 13, 2007)

I had posted on another forum, but I think this is a right forum to ask this question, hope Mods do not get mad.

My sister just give me a altima GXE 96, it has very bad smell, like a dead animal stuck somewhere. Every time I turn on the fan, it blows out dried leaves, net, dust inside the car, and the blower motor very loudly. I looked for the carbin filter but cannot find it, so I opened the blower motor, and vacuum so much net, furs and leaves stuck inside the blower, these stuff have bad smelly. I was hope the bad smell will stop, but it doesn't, only the blower is running well and quiet. Please help me find the source for this bad. If you have a picture please post. Thanks and I will appreciate you help.

by the way, I had check the air filter it is new, my sister changed it. I 've just don't now why these stuff can stuck in the blower and how to avoid them, please give me your knowledge.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

studyhard said:


> I had posted on another forum, but I think this is a right forum to ask this question, hope Mods do not get mad.
> 
> My sister just give me a altima GXE 96, it has very bad smell, like a dead animal stuck somewhere. Every time I turn on the fan, it blows out dried leaves, net, dust inside the car, and the blower motor very loudly. I looked for the carbin filter but cannot find it, so I opened the blower motor, and vacuum so much net, furs and leaves stuck inside the blower, these stuff have bad smelly. I was hope the bad smell will stop, but it doesn't, only the blower is running well and quiet. Please help me find the source for this bad. If you have a picture please post. Thanks and I will appreciate you help.
> 
> by the way, I had check the air filter it is new, my sister changed it. I 've just don't now why these stuff can stuck in the blower and how to avoid them, please give me your knowledge.


I have seen this a few times, mostly trucks on farm land though but a couple times from developed areas as well. Squireels and mice both seem to find a way in to the cowl screen and build nests. Usualy this happens on vehicles that are parked outdoors and not used for extended periods of time. once the vehicle is used and you turn on the blower they get sucked down into the air ducts and blower asy. Removing this stuff is just the first step. Now you should look for a product called frigee-fresh(I think) turn the blower on high and spray it into the intake located behind glove box while running you will probably use a full can on this first cleaning then repeat with a 4th of a can each day or couple days for a week. This is probably the cheapest rout. Or you can just keep spraying with lysol or simmilar product but my experience is the frigee-fresh seems to kill the oder quicker.


----------



## studyhard (Aug 13, 2007)

spat said:


> I have seen this a few times, mostly trucks on farm land though but a couple times from developed areas as well. Squireels and mice both seem to find a way in to the cowl screen and build nests. Usualy this happens on vehicles that are parked outdoors and not used for extended periods of time. once the vehicle is used and you turn on the blower they get sucked down into the air ducts and blower asy. Removing this stuff is just the first step. Now you should look for a product called frigee-fresh(I think) turn the blower on high and spray it into the intake located behind glove box while running you will probably use a full can on this first cleaning then repeat with a 4th of a can each day or couple days for a week. This is probably the cheapest rout. Or you can just keep spraying with lysol or simmilar product but my experience is the frigee-fresh seems to kill the oder quicker.


Thanks Spat, I've cleaned it already, and I will find Frigee-fresh to try. Do you know does altima have a air filter to filter air before it go into blower (like cabin filter on other nissan car)?


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

studyhard said:


> Thanks Spat, I've cleaned it already, and I will find Frigee-fresh to try. Do you know does altima have a air filter to filter air before it go into blower (like cabin filter on other nissan car)?


I dont think those where in any nissans until around the 98 or 99 year models.


----------



## studyhard (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------

